
Does Apple deliberately slow its old iPhones before a new release? - angadsg
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2709502/Does-Apple-deliberately-slow-old-models-new-release-Searches-iPhone-slow-spike-ahead-launches.html
======
lgas
Betteridge says no, others say yes.

